# Diabetic Pets, Anyone?



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

So... Another "Anyone Have (insert pet here)" thread. Anyone have/have had a diabetic pet? I currently have a seven-year-old rescued rat terrier who is a difficult to regulate diabetic and has cataracts because of her diabetes. She's had severeal bouts of diabetic ketoacidosis and also happens to be at high risk for pancriatitis.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No but my dog has ADHD so at 3 acts like a puppy.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww poor baby. Ive never had a diabetic pet but I have a friend that did. It must be difficult to deal with.
I used to have a rat terrier.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a diabetic cat, but she had pancreatic cancer that caused her diabetes. Unfortunately we found out through an exploratory surgery after she lapsed into a diabetic coma after a seizure. She was on special food and insulin injections, but her pancreas was so out of whack from the cancer that we couldn't keep her regulated.

We chose not to wake her from the surgery since the cancer had moved to her liver as well.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pataflafla said:


> I had a diabetic cat, but she had pancreatic cancer that caused her diabetes. Unfortunately we found out through an exploratory surgery after she lapsed into a diabetic coma after a seizure. She was on special food and insulin injections, but her pancreas was so out of whack from the cancer that we couldn't keep her regulated.
> 
> We chose not to wake her from the surgery since the cancer had moved to her liver as well.


Aww that is awfully sad, i am so sorry!!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Haven't had any, but have treated and diagnosed many! Always impressed with those dedicated owners who are willing to put in the work and dedication to take care of their special needs pets!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

lol Don't feel too bad for her, Teeney. She has no idea that there's anything wrong with her and acts as such! It's not too bad to deal with - I work at a vet clinic when I'm not in school, so I pretty much know what to expect and can, within reason, deal with emergencies as needed. The "fun" part is scheduling my classes so that I'm able to let her out to use the bathroom durring the day and that I'm available twelve hours after her first insulin shot to give her the next one.

I'm so sorry, Pata!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Let me see. I had one cat with severe kidney failure and had to give her pills until the disease progressed to the point where her liver was also failing and we felt it was more humane to have her PTS. 

Another cat was PTS after a sudden and severe onset of kidney failure and another cat PTS after several days of yowling in pain and not being able to keep food down due to a stomach tumor. 

A dog (cocker spaniel) we once had died on the operating table during a procedure to remove an intestinal blockage after she got into some garbage she couldn't pass. 

Nope, no diabetic pets.


----------

